# Acton saugeye



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

Ok, it seems after a few years of growing, the saugeye are starting to turn on and in good size. I landed one last night jigging for crappie - it was a nice 16" eye. 

My question is this, what are some suggestions on fishing for saugeye on a small body of water that has been mostly crappie and bass? I am wondering if they have the same tendancies as eyes that have been in water forever or have they adapted to their suroundings? As I understand it they were just introduced to Acton 2 years ago.

Any thoughts?


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I don't know action lake but in most smaller lake saugeye seem to act like bass and hold in the weeds. I like to jig fish for them most the time. also if action lake has a beach of any kind they sould be there in the spring time.


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

I have hit on a couple off a a sand bar, both times it was by chance and have not been able to put any kind of pattern together yet. 

I will check out the beach area next time.


----------

